

Redesigned $100 bill with new security features - codegeek
http://www.newmoney.gov/newmoney/default.aspx

======
jessriedel
Well, the slow destruction of the distinctive, historical, and elegant
appearance of the American currency is almost complete. Soon it will look like
just about every other nation's money: rainbow colored and disordered.

[http://izismile.com/2010/04/23/how_100_dollar_bill_changed_i...](http://izismile.com/2010/04/23/how_100_dollar_bill_changed_in_150_years.html)

Was it really impossible to prevent counterfeiting without doing this?

------
chiph
I'd like to see them introduce a $200 bill for common circulation. With
inflation, a $100, while still a little rare, doesn't represent enough value
any more.

